# Wartung / Pflege Slide 150



## OliverKaa (23. Juli 2013)

Habt Ihr Euren Steuersatz schon nachfetten müssen?

Bei mir schwämmt das Fett regelrecht raus  und der Steuersatz hat sich gelockert (keine Plan ob das vom ausschwämmen kommt oder von meinem  AGGRESSIVEMFahrstil)

Ich spritze das Rad auch "nur" mit dem Gartenschlauch ab - ohne großen Druck.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (23. Juli 2013)

ist halt MTB...die brauchen nun mal mehr pflege wie ein klapprad!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (23. Juli 2013)

Was für eine Antwort - Danke


----------



## Markdierk (23. Juli 2013)

Ich fette meistens ein weng nach, wenn ich die Gabel ausbau und warte, deshalb kann ich nicht genau sagen, in welchem Intervall man es machen sollte. Wenn der Steuersatz schon kurze Zeit nach Kauf gefettet werden muss, war entweder der Schlauch schuld oder die Erstmontage unzureichend. Einfach kurz nachfetten und gut is


----------



## OliverKaa (27. Juli 2013)

Also das untere Lager ist fertig. Schon bitter aber was solls. 
Welches Lager kann man empfehlen? 
Ich bin der Meinung das das obere Lager qualitativ besser ist.


----------



## generakmokke (28. Juli 2013)

chris king hält bei entsprechender pflege ein leben lang


----------



## OliverKaa (28. Juli 2013)

Entsprechende Pflege als Hausnummer: alle 14 Tage fetten?


----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2013)

Ach herrje, viiiiiel zu oft. Was hast Du denn vor ? Es kommt darauf an wie oft Du wäscht und ob Du genau da mit der Brause reinhälst.


----------



## OliverKaa (29. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das Rad seit März - geschätzt 10 mal mit dem Gartenschlauch abgewaschen - reingehalten hab ich nicht wirklich. Jetzt ist fast August und das Lager im Sack.
Klar hätte evtl. früher mal reinglotzen sollen - das nächste soll jedoch "etwas" länger seinen Dienst verrichten


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (29. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Steuersatz wirklich schon kaputt ist. Woran machst du das fest? Und viel nachfetten muss man da auch nicht. Immer dann, wenn du einen Gabelservice machst wäre schon volkommen aureichend.


----------



## OliverKaa (29. Juli 2013)

Ist hat total verrostet - innen & außen. Die Kugeln laufen nicht rund. Ich habe Ihn äußerlich sauber gemacht, neu gefettet und bis auf weiteres auch wieder eingesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (29. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung was mit deinem S-Satz passiert ist,.....normal ist das nicht.

Meine Bikes halten Dampfstrahler (Autowaschbox) bis jetzt über lange Jahre aus.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## OliverKaa (29. Juli 2013)

Bin selbst mal gespannt - Ich muss mir mal ein paar Lager Live ansehen. Das verbaute ist ja auch "halbgeöffnet" - gibts bestimmt auch geschlossen/gekapselt. 
BTW Das obere ist auch in TOP zustand.


----------



## Cruiza (23. August 2013)

also ich habe auch ein slide 150 10.0 und da ist genau das gleiche passiert

unteres lager vom Steuersatz defekt bzw. fest 

und das nach 7 Monaten !!!

Radon behauptet jetzt ich hätte da mit nem dampfstrahler drauf gehalten
oder mangelnde pflege betrieben

echt lächerlich - ich werde definitv nichts mehr von Radon oder bike discount kaufen,
sorry - das ist der größte sch... laden, so was von überheblich und unfreundlich....


----------



## OliverKaa (24. August 2013)

Ich habe ja auch das 150 10.0 - haben weitere dieses Problem?
Falls ja werde ich mich ebenfalls an Radon wenden.


----------

